# Que and Cruz Teams on Youtube



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 5, 2010)

Follow the link boys and girls.

http://www.dmworks.com/blog/


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 5, 2010)

Great video Bill!!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 5, 2010)

Great video!


----------

